# Kindle Reading at Night (lighting)



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't own a K1, but will get my K2 on 2/25 at last!  

For those of you who read at night, do you find any glare if you are using the Kindle under a reading lamp?  What about with a reading light?  

If I'm reading at bedtime, I'll use my Mighty Bright, but early evening, etc. I would probably use the reading lamp next to the sofa.  

How is the Kindle with glare?  Thanks.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Libro I read at night with a table lamp and experience no glare and also with the Lightwedge if hubby is sleeping with no glare.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I would imagine that that the K2 will be the same as the K1. The mighty bright light does put off a glare unless you can position it just right.  I think it is because of the LED light because the glare isn't as bad with a regular light.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't experience a glare problem when using a reading lamp.  But the e-illuminator and and mighty bright, glare is a real problem.  PLUS the e-illuminator simply isn't bright enough and it is difficult to adjust.  I have thought about lightwedges, but have not heard too many people address the issue of glare.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Libro I read at night with a table lamp and experience no glare and also with the Lightwedge if hubby is sleeping with no glare.


Sounds good, Linda! Thanks. Hope my Mighty Bright won't be too bright or cause glare either.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I don't experience a glare problem when using a reading lamp. But the e-illuminator and and mighty bright, glare is a real problem. PLUS the e-illuminator simply isn't bright enough and it is difficult to adjust. I have thought about lightwedges, but have not heard too many people address the issue of glare.


Hi Tippy...thanks for your reply. Do you mind my asking what you mean by the e-illuminator?

I probably should have held off on the Mighty Bright, but at least it should work well for DTBs. My old reading light works for only 10 minutes or so before it starts to dramatically dim -- even when I change the battery and light -- plus it's not as adjustable as the MB.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Sounds good, Linda! Thanks. Hope my Mighty Bright won't be too bright or cause glare either.


I think it will be fine, you may have do adjust the position but that is a quick fix. I am waiting on my K 2 also. Couldn't resist.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats, Linda!  Never having had a Kindle, this will be a real thrill for me.  I can't wait to hear what you think of the new K2 when you receive it!


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

there is only very minimal glare. The screen is really fantastic.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

KindleKid said:


> there is only very minimal glare. The screen is really fantastic.


KindleKid -- You're following me on the board...just kidding. I'm so glare to hear about the screen. My eyes are very sensitive and I love to read, so that's a big plus for me


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

libro said:


> I don't own a K1, but will get my K2 on 2/25 at last!
> 
> For those of you who read at night, do you find any glare if you are using the Kindle under a reading lamp? What about with a reading light?
> 
> ...


I find the glare to be minimal.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you adjust the light so it's aiming just off to the side of the Kindle (you'll understand when you play with it) there won't be any glare. I aim for the upper left corner and it still lights up the whole screen. If you shine the light directly onto the screen you may have issues.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

libro said:


> Hi Tippy...thanks for your reply. Do you mind my asking what you mean by the e-illuminator?


The e-illuminator is the night lite that is made to go with an M-Edge executive cover. Love the cover, not as crazy about the light. Sounds like you are having a great time preparing for your beloved Kindle. Blessings!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

The E-Luminator works very well with no glare (either from the screen or into DH's eyes) if you put it into the slot in the cover so the light is sticking up from the Kindle like an antenna.  Then it is very easy to adjust.  If you have it in the storage position, i.e. with the bulb facing toward the bottom of the cover when it is tucked into the spine, it cannot be adjusted without glare.  This is not a problem, simply change the lamp in the slot if you want to read with it, or if you want to store it safely inside the cover.  Works great......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have no problem with glare from my mighty bright, I do with another (the freebie I got with my Snuggie  ) but I have found no glare inside, outside, reading lamp or mighty bright.  The mighty bright also has a long goose neck for adjustment.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I put batteries in my Mighty Bright last night and used it with a DTB.  It has two LED light adjustments and I really loved the way the neck of the light adjusted.  How long the batteries will last is anyone's guess


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree about the screen being tremendous. I rarely, if ever, notice a glare.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been using the Mighty Bright and love it! I can easily position it so there is no glare.


----------

